# The Great Prepper Gathering 2015



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Last summer, several of us met up at Beaver's Bend campground in SE Oklahoma for about 5 days of eating, laughing, drinking and just getting to know each other. It was a great time. 

So I'll throw this out for comments and suggestions: Do any of you want to try and get a gathering together next spring/summer/fall? If so, where should we consider for a location and when? Last year, we chose Beaver's Bend because it had stuff to do for just about every interest. I suggest keeping that in mind when offering a suggestion for a place.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I couldn't make the 2014 gathering, but am hopeful to attend one later this year. I would think a gun range with a nearby bar and brothel would suit most needs based on recent posts.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Whatever happened to Beach Kowboy? I thought he was doing the gathering.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gun range is an absolute necessity. Bar maybe... Last year we just all brought beer, wine etc. and sat around a campfire every night. The only time it got weird was after Deebo had been shooting Fireballs all evening and mistook me for his lady. That was a bit uncomfortable. But we pointed him back to her and it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Whatever happened to Beach Kowboy? I thought he was doing the gathering.


His pop got cancer. He is off helping him.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

That would be cool. I took the first two weeks of June off for Vacation this year. Got a travel trailer, truck, wife, kid and two labs and can travel!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Anywhere around Denver/Bolder Colorado, Chicago (although who would want to go there???) Alabama, TN, KY, California, North California, Virgina, Or if a place I can fly to cheaply...I'm on a budget you know....But count me in.

Plus I'm throwing in a Military Tritium Compass, not new...but carried through 5 tours in Afghanistan...as a door prize...My own personal one.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Oklahoma would work for me. I could get the family up, but then the feathers would be flowing. I really want to see this happen and make it there. I am open to many locales


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> His pop got cancer. He is off helping him.


Prayers for him and his...God bless him.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Anywhere around Denver/Bolder Colorado, Chicago (although who would want to go there???) Alabama, TN, KY, California, North California, Virgina, Or if a place I can fly to cheaply...I'm on a budget you know....But count me in.
> 
> Plus I'm throwing in a Military Tritium Compass, not new...but carried through 5 tours in Afghanistan...as a door prize...My own personal one.


If you want to go, I'll get you there. No problem!

BTW: I am in Chi-town next week. You?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in Bragg...for the week...Chi town the week after


We need to get our schedules sync'd


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have none but a college one. And of course, sheep and goat breeding times....I um can't be away to long....or um well


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would love to meet many folks here...Jeep, Denton, Hartman....Leon (cause I still have hard feelings over you banning me... ya prick), Mish (oh hells yeah...me and mish (...we should fly in on the same bird....mile high anyone!!!!) So many others...DEEBO...oh yes!...Big Dog...Bring the monkeys buddy!!!. SO many more....you all are my best friends...I love you all...not in the gay Ether bunny way...just Joy Joy Taco bell ways....I'm not camping near Jeep though....not without my gun which I can't brng cause of the flight so someone has to loan me a peashooter....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I have none but a college one. And of course, sheep and goat breeding times....I um can't be away to long....or um well


Well Jeep....unless you are breedng the sheep personally you can spare a day can't you?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be with you guys in spirit


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah just have to make sure someone takes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I'll be with you guys in spirit


Awe, came on... Come to the States for a long weekend. It is not big deal crossing the border. Just tell 'em you and your family are with Inor. Most of the border guards are on a first name basis with me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

A day, hell I ain't been to college in 20 plus years. I have a few days. As long as I am passing. I am gonna bring a good cook, beer, and Me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm in Bragg...for the week...Chi town the week after
> 
> We need to get our schedules sync'd


Yes sir we do...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

.....and the Canucks?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> .....and the Canucks?
> View attachment 7730


You are more than welcome. Just do not dare speak that "ignorance" language they talk in Quebec.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Man I want this to work. I would love to get to where I can see the folks I talk to.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I chose not to learn ignorance! I speak Canadian eh!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> Awe, came on... Come to the States for a long weekend. It is not big deal crossing the border. Just tell 'em you and your family are with Inor. Most of the border guards are on a first name basis with me.


I come to the states all the time  We'll see


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, then let's start throwing around some ideas on location, location, location...

Personally, I would like to be near mountains - Rockies or Appalachians or anything in between. I just like mountains.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm tossing the vote in for North Carolina...easy and convenient for me because I live here. But I also live near two firing ranges and mutiple camp sites. Just throwing it out there. I'd love to meet up this year (meaning 2015)...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I come to the states all the time  We'll see


Me: I'm with Inor
Borderguard: Inor?
Me: pulls his pants down and shows the borderguard the tattoo of Inor's face on my ass cheek
Borderguard: Heyyyyyyyy Inoooooooooor! tell that son of a bitch he owes me $50


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Me: I'm with Inor
> Borderguard: Inor?
> Me: pulls his pants down and shows the borderguard the tattoo of Inor's face on my ass cheek
> Borderguard: Heyyyyyyyy Inoooooooooor! tell that son of a bitch he owes me $50


I see you have already successfully tried it. Good job!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Me: I'm with Inor
> Borderguard: Inor?
> Me: pulls his pants down and shows the borderguard the tattoo of Inor's face on my ass cheek
> Borderguard: Heyyyyyyyy Inoooooooooor! tell that son of a bitch he owes me $50


Better see that tattooist again - Inor is growing his winter beard.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Wherever, whenever. I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and I will do our best. Custer State Park SD is a great place. 

Prayers for Beach Kowboy's family.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I will do our best. Custer State Park SD is a great place.
> 
> Prayers for Beach Kowboy's family.


That's an idea! I have not been there since 1976. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> That's an idea! I have not been there since 1976. Hmmmm.....


You might remember how big the park is. At night we rode around on the back roads and watched Elk. Don't know if there is a range near but its an idea.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I will do our best. Custer State Park SD is a great place.
> 
> Prayers for Beach Kowboy's family.


I've stayed there! It's beautiful, tons of things to do and see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tks said:


> I've stayed there! It's beautiful, tons of things to do and see.


Plus I get to visit the flagship Cabelas store on the way up there again. What a great Taxidermy of North American mammals!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Inor said:


> Well, then let's start throwing around some ideas on location, location, location...
> 
> Personally, I would like to be near mountains - Rockies or Appalachians or anything in between. I just like mountains.


Idea: Literally make it a bug out practice..... meet up.
Get sponsors to make this affordable for everyone. Make it a Annual Global Preppers Woodstock on steroids.

*Appalachian Trail: Georgia to Maine
*
2015-Georgia Segment
2016-North Carolina Segment
2017-Tennessee Segment
2018-Virgina Segment
2019-West Virginia Segment
2020-Maryland Segment
2021- etc etc....

2030.... West Coast: John Muir Trial segments

2040.... Central: Missouri River....

Or alternate East to West coasts each year.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Plus I get to visit the flagship Cabelas store on the way up there again. What a great Taxidermy of North American mammals!


The one in Sidney? There is some cool stuff out that way too. Ft. Robinson especially, and they have a great camp grounds, ranges, living history area, fishing, canoeing, horseback riding, etc.. y'all could make a week of just that area.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

survival said:


> Idea: Literally make it a bug out practice..... meet up.
> Get sponsors to make this affordable for everyone. Make it a Annual Global Preppers Woodstock on steroids.
> 
> *Appalachian Trail: Georgia to Maine
> ...


I love the idea of a bug out practice and affordable. But "Woodstock on steroids"?!?! ::rambo:: Have you read any of the usual blather I post?!? :lol: I'm not a big fan of hippies.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Anywhere around Denver/Bolder Colorado, Chicago (although who would want to go there???) Alabama, TN, KY, California, North California, Virgina, Or if a place I can fly to cheaply...I'm on a budget you know....But count me in.
> 
> Plus I'm throwing in a Military Tritium Compass, not new...but carried through 5 tours in Afghanistan...as a door prize...My own personal one.


I want to go just so I can win the door prize. That way I can give it back to you as a gift for all you've done and sacrificed for our country. Ya' NUG...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I was tentatively up for the last one, and would have loved to have made it, but it occurred at the same time that I needed to take a break from here just to make sure life was taken care of. Soooo, let's hope that doesn't happen twice. I am planning a rather definite trip up to Canada in the coming year because it has been far too long since I saw most of my family. If funds allow and don't conflict with that, I'm all for it. Where ever it is, there better be firearms, beers, and hippie punching.


----------

